# What are your symptoms of IBS?



## Guest (Oct 26, 1999)

Just wondering how many of you have the same symptoms that I experience one or the others each day living with this disease.Stomach pain & loud grumblingBack painDizzinessAches and pains in joints and musclesNauseaNo appetite or ravinous appetite--During an attack-severe cramps and spasmsSevere diarreha-7-10 starting off normal with each one getting worseChills and aches, and the feeling of having a fever yet I do notFrequent urinationI am sure there are more that i can not think of right now but I have had all the tests and the diagnosis still remains IBS!!Does this sound like anyone on board?PS- I get an attack at least 2 times a week while taking Caltrate , Imodium, and Librax.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

How long ago did you have a colonoscopy?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 1999)

I had a colonoscopy 10 months ago and an endoscopy 8 months ago. I have a hiatal hernia and all that showed up on the colonoscopy was a small polop (sp?) that was removed and was benign. All this pain and symptoms and they say it is just IBS, I still have a feeling there is something a lot more serious going on. I know my insurance will not cover another scope for 48 months from now because they were normal.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Wow, you poor thing. If it's just IBS you sure have a bad case of it. Heres my symptomsuring an attack: Very BAD cramping and explosive D! Return trips to the bathroom, about 5 or 6 times during a bad day.Stress and certain foods trigger an attack.And some gas. Thats about it. Although it can be life crippling if you get an attack every day like I used to. Caltrate has really helped me.







Jennifer


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 1999)

I agree with Jennifer,it sounds like you have got it really really bad, which makes me suspicious! Have you been to specialists? Or just your local GP?A lot of your symptoms sound like they are caused by something else not just connected with your bowels! You poor thing.







I have terrible c which can make my stomach hurt like hell and cramp and make me feel really sick. I get urges where I really really need to go to the loo NOW! but when i get there nothing but bunny poops come out and it is painful and takes forever to come out and when it does I still feel like I need to go!







Often I'll have a normal BM in the morning and then I'll need to go again and again and again and the bm's get progressively less normal and more horrible!It was awful on friday, I felt like I needed to go really badly ALL DAY, but whenever I went it was this painful bunny sized pellets, and so I tried to ignore it and not go, but I couldn't ignore it, cos i got bad cramps, and everytime I went for a pee I ended up in there for over an hour with this awful style poop...







Got such a sore bum!!!And it was my day off! I was meant to be having fun!!!Sorry to dump (no pun intended!) all that on your message! Maybe it helps you understand my symptoms!?I also get bad grumblings and gas and bloatedness!And some days I get d all day...What a happy life!!??


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 1999)

My symptoms are very similar to Jade's when I have a bad day. I don't have the dizziness, but I have such bad nausea and such a bad relationship with food, that I can't make myself eat an entire meal. I gained a lot of weight at one point a few years ago (about 30 pounds on Depo-Provera, the demon drug from hell) and in the past year lost over 40 pounds, far too much for my height.On good days I go to the bathroom once or twice, on bad days I go once an hour. If I take too much Immodium or Caltrate and get C, then I will feel feverish until I go to the bathroom.I am extremely tired all the time as well.I'm sure I could come up with 100 more symptoms, but those are the worst.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 1999)

I went to a gasto specialist for my tests, he is known to be the best in the area, people travel from near-by states to come to him.I see by your posts that some people do have a lot of the symptoms that go along with my attack, I may have a few unrelated ones like the dizziness( also had all tests for that and not too much bad on them exxcept for a scar on the inner ear from an old old virus from childhood). it has never bothered me before so why now all the dizziness.All i can say is I hope this new drug will help us or we will be left with nowhere to turn.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Your scopes were long enough ago that something could have developed since then. I think 48 mos is a little too long to wait for another scope. Unfortunately I do not live in the U.S so I don't know how the system works there. All I can suggest is that if things get really bad then admit yourself to the hospital, they may be able to do a scope for you there. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 1999)

Hi JadeYes, I too have the same symptoms (unfortunately). I go through good and bad days and I am currently going through a bad one, hence coming to this web site.I have had all the tests, but nothing seems to show up.My wife is a Psychotherapy and tells me that alot of my anger is held in my stomache. I know this, and will have to take the step to haveing some therapy to release this anger.Anyway, hope you are having a good day


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 1999)

My symptoms are quite similar, but I think maybe a lot worse. I've been having tests done for about TEN years. Cat scan, endoscopy, ultrasounds, bloodtests, various x-rays all showing nothing but coming up with the same answer, IBS and you just have got to learn to live with it and then the doc sends me of with yet another prescription (which incidentally never works). AM suffering a lot right now, hence looking up the website. My symptoms; I am lucky if I have a BM once a week. Sometimes I have to wear one clothes size up depending on how bad the bloating is. I also suffer from severe abdominal pain which is alway on the right side. I also have a problem sleeping and get very bad chest pain, I have nausea, indigestion, rumbling and a lot of tiredness. I am always convinced that there is something else wrong with me and always hope when I go for a test that it something will show up. I had an endoscopy almost a year ago and it showed H.Phylori and Hyatal Hernia but that had nothing to do with the abdominal pain which is probably one of the worst symtoms apart from the tiredness. I have tried practically everything, and nothing seems to work to ease the pain. Changed my diet etc.. Anyone else like me out there??


----------



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

Wow! I'm sure glad to read that you guys have symptoms similar to mine! I get urinal frequency/urgency, nausea, giddiness, diarrhea, lethargy, uncomfortable tummy, neckache, pain in the eyes. I am still not convinced if I only have IBS, frankly. Sometimes I really wonder if there could be more to it. If anybody has any advice, I'll be glad to hear them. Thanks. << SiMoN >>


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 1999)

yes


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 1999)

Nice to meet folks with similar symptons. I found this web site today because I was feeling really bad with this IBS thing. I would add that together with bloated tummy, constant dull pain in tummy, frequent trips to the loo (been 3 times already since I got up 3 hours ago - had to dash to work just in time - then sat for 15 mins and nothing happened - then it did, all slow and horrid and painful like)I have got the shivers, temperature, pains running down from my buttocks to my knees (just like sciatica, pains in my shoulders to my elbows.I can't believe that this is just IBS.There has to be something else.I drink quite a lot of alcohol. Would anybody recommend going t total?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 1999)

chronic pain


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 1999)

Hi jade, I have almost the exact same symptoms as you do. Except my right side of my body goes to sleep at night and my stomach bloats when I eat, to the point were I look pregnant. Seen 3 GI specialist, had all the test done(39)and some twice(different dr's).I though there was no way this could just be IBS. Ok, I have a severe GI Reflux and hytial hernia, but on meds for that.( Prevacid and now also Amitriptyline). I am currently on disablility due to IBS-D' so severe at times can not even get bed or get to work. This BB has helped me so far,as I found out I am not the only one with all these problems. Thanks Izis


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2000)

MY HUSBAND OF 25 YEARS HAS ALOT OF YOUR SYMPTOMS BUT HIS STOOLS SOMETIMES ARE YELLOW AND WATERY. HE HAS A HIATAL HERNIA, FREQUENT GAS, BLOATS. HE IS A CHRONIC WORRIER AND HAS A QUICK TEMPER. I THINK THIS IS IN DIRECT CORRELATION WITH HIS COLON. POOR GUY, ANYONE ELSE HAVE THE YELLOW STUFF?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2000)

My symptoms:* gas/cramps* belching, flatulence * stomach pain, grumbling* throwing up* need to defecate, hard to go, painful; still feel need to go afterwards* diarrheaI also have dizziness but I think this has to do with depression and anxiety disorders rather than the IBS.------------------Thanks and stay safe,SomeNights, velvetwyrm###yahoo.com [This message has been edited by SomeNights (edited 01-16-2000).]


----------



## BobbyBoy (Jul 6, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by Nitram:*Nice to meet folks with similar symptons. I found this web site today because I was feeling really bad with this IBS thing. I would add that together with bloated tummy, constant dull pain in tummy, frequent trips to the loo (been 3 times already since I got up 3 hours ago - had to dash to work just in time - then sat for 15 mins and nothing happened - then it did, all slow and horrid and painful like)I have got the shivers, temperature, pains running down from my buttocks to my knees (just like sciatica, pains in my shoulders to my elbows.I can't believe that this is just IBS.There has to be something else.I drink quite a lot of alcohol. Would anybody recommend going t total?*


Hey Nitram!!From you reference to the loo, I assume thatyou are from England..I would also suggestthat lifting any pints, or pubcrawling tothe wee hours can have a negative affecton your digestive system..I stopped drinkingabout 15 years ago, but still have a tastefor beer from time to time..Alcohol has never really bothered my stomach,and there are some IBS sufferers who have found that as well..But, I would suggest thatyou at least cut down..I am going to assumeagain,(and don't laugh too hard) that youhave more than five drinks (pints) a week?If you do, you might want to cut back tofive, then to two..Or,you could be real boldand just have your tea, and don't add anything to it (lol)!!!I also feel that my symptoms are more thanjust IBS, and that they are not getting tothe bottom of it..I don't have the pain you experience, but the need to visit thelittle boy's room is so frustrating!!If you haven't already, why don't you visitthe IBS help group website.. http://www.ibsgroup.org..They have someinteresting information on new drugs forIBS.Might be valuable..I wishyou all the best..BobbyBoy..


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2000)

First up, I just want to say what an amazing thing it is to have found everyone here! In the last 6, coming up on 7 years I have suffered from IBS and I have never been able to talk to anyone about it (well, my close family, but they really don't understand it). This is just such an amazing relief







.Jade: I completely sympathise: my symptoms are like yours on my bad days. I also have been to a well reputed gastroenterologist: fat lot of good it did me. He was helpful and interested and tried a few things but it soon became evident I was becoming more of a lab rat than a real patient who actually had to go away and deal with this problem when I left his office (lets just say that I had more than a few cases of the "stomach flu" in high school.) One of his last suggestions was a "poo transplant" where the patient is given multiple enemas to completely clear them out and then new flora is put into the bowel from an individual with a healthy bowel and left to start a culture. He's apparently had a lot of success, but wouldn't do it to me because I'm apparently too young (I'm 18). (To that, my response was: "tell me I'm not old enough again after I've been running to the toilet for three hours, feeling nauseous and dizzy and eaten an entire box of immodium and I swear I'll break your neck." He wasn't all that impressed, and still wouldn't do it). Vinny: I have heard the same thing, about the anger, and what we really have to do is "let go". My response to the "wholistsic healer" who told me that was "well I let go _really well_ about three to four times a week, 6 - 7 times a day with nausea to boot. Does that count?" Seriously though, I think that sometimes we hold ourselves too responsible: I mean, sure, when I've eaten green curry or had 3 cappucinos, I understand I brought it on myself, and I can take responsibility for may actions. But this too? Anger I'm not even conscious of? I had my first bout of IBS at 11. Please. It's just a little too much.Faith


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2000)

My symptoms:- terrible crippling abdominal pain-Massive diarrea ( up to 10-20 times a day, 3-4 days a week during a bad spell)-bloating-bad, really, really bad gas (and sometimes the smell is toxic)-queasiness-lethargy, when I'm not well, I can sleep all day long, no energy etc..Luckily for me though, I've been pretty good lately (keep your fingers crossed)


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:-Massive diarrea ( up to 10-20 times a day, 3-4 days a week during a bad spell)


That doesn't sound like IBS.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2000)

Uh, Flux, beg to differ: been there, done that. And second, IBS is not a syndrome that has specific symptoms that apply to everyone: what other syndrome do you know of that has polar opposites as symptoms (D vs. C?). IBS is just a label for when the doctors can't figure out what's going on: i.e., if it's not Chron's, Celiac, bowel cancer or bowel obsctuctions or IBD then it's IBS. It's a system of elimination (excuse the pun) when it comes to IBS, therefore you may not have heard it before, but anything can be a symptom.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Hi,It sounds to me like you have a LOT of the symptoms of Crohn's disease. Have you been checked for that? I have CD and have many of the same symptoms that you describe. Good Luck! QUOTE]Originally posted by Jade:*Just wondering how many of you have the same symptoms that I experience one or the others each day living with this disease.Stomach pain & loud grumblingBack painDizzinessAches and pains in joints and musclesNauseaNo appetite or ravinous appetite--During an attack-severe cramps and spasmsSevere diarreha-7-10 starting off normal with each one getting worseChills and aches, and the feeling of having a fever yet I do notFrequent urinationI am sure there are more that i can not think of right now but I have had all the tests and the diagnosis still remains IBS!!Does this sound like anyone on board?PS- I get an attack at least 2 times a week while taking Caltrate , Imodium, and Librax.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2000)

Flux - I have diagnosed with IBS (by two seperate doctors) and I'm just describing my symptoms. Everyone is different and have different symptoms. In future, in regards to my posts, keep your ignorant comments to yourself, I really don't care to hear them.Thank you


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Flux - I have diagnosed with IBS (by two seperate doctors)


How did they arrive at the conclusion?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2000)

Not that its any business of yours... (and you never disclose any of your personal info)I had extensive blood tests, tested every type of body fluid, tested for Chron's, HIV, HCV, thyroid, diabetes, I had colonoscopies, you name it, I had it. Just because you don't have these symptoms, doesn't mean everyone has yours. I've read numerous of you annoying, condescending, dismissive remarks and don't care to hear them. Unless you have something positive or enlightening to say, its best if you don't say anything at all. Over and out.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Zobiana - The funny thing about Crohn's and Colitis is that they can take years to manifest. I mean you can have all of the symptoms but have nothing show up in the tests. I have had 2 GI's tell me this and I have known about 5 people who were diagnosed with IBD years later after a misdiagnosis of IBS. Your best bet is to get a colonoscopy if things change or get worse. A scope once a year or so is a good idea when you have bowel problems.Lou###UN - Have you ever had a colonoscopy with biopsies? That right side pain isn't usually just IBS.[This message has been edited by Nicol (edited 03-26-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2000)

Hi Nicol!I've had colonscopy with biopsies (not exactly my idea of fun!LOL) but thanks for the suggestion. When I was talking about my symptoms, the diarrea etc... I was talking about my IBS when it was at its absolute worst. I've actually been pretty good the past year or so, with only occaisonal problems. I've read just about everything there is on IBS and it really does describe my problems. I live in Canada, so our medicare is free and I've been to a few doctors just to make sure I've had every possible test done. I even had unnecessary tests done just in case, like HCV, HIV, etc.. My thyroid has been tested a few times. It did take me a long time to find doctors who would listen but once I found them, I made sure they did everything. My doctor did say that most people with IBS have a combination of D & C, but I only get D. She said its unusual but not unheard of.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2000)

My symptoms are almost constant gurgling in my stomach which causes queasiness,3 trips to the bathroom every morning when for years it was always 1,small ribbonlike stool or sometimes pellets, trapped gas running around inside that feels like a baby kicking when you"re pregnant, and the only pain I have is very low almost like pelvic pain and also coming through the other side in my tailbone area. I did have a lot of bleeding but was told that was from an internal hemmorhoid which coincidentally never acted up before this so I hope they"re right as I didn"t have a colonoscopy, just a sigmoidoscopy.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

JoroGet a colonoscopy and make them take biopsies. Blood is not IBS (unless you have fissures or hemmroids). Many things can be missed in a sigmoid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2000)

I am new to this forum and have just read through the various symptoms that you are all experiencing. It occurs to me as it obviously occurs to you that these symptoms might be from a whole range of disorders. The most obvious being allergies or sensitivities but also low stomach acid (common) ICV (ileocecal valve) problem, adrenal stress ( a common cause of digestive disorders), spinal problems, meridian problems and so on. I am an Applied Kinesiologist and am very interested to know if any of you have been tested by this method. I have no doubt that SOME of you would be helped considerably. If anyone is interested they can find practitioners or further information from the following web sites. www.icak.com (US) or icak.co.uk (UK). This is not an official statement by either organisation simply trying to help.


----------



## Varian (Aug 20, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by Faith_m:*First up, I just want to say what an amazing thing it is to have found everyone here! In the last 6, coming up on 7 years I have suffered from IBS and I have never been able to talk to anyone about it (well, my close family, but they really don't understand it). This is just such an amazing relief
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dear Faith, Can you email at varians###yahoo.com and tell me more about the "poo transplant"? What age do they do it at? I am 21. Does it help with Constipation and Nausea? Thank you very much for your help.Sincerely,Varian------------------


----------



## KristiLynn (Jul 21, 2002)

hi there, my symptoms are the same as yours zo. who made this post besides also having dark bloody mucus/diahrrea. i have been diagnosed with micro. colitis but i'm thinking now it could be crohns or ulcer colitis or celiac. i know the doctors can be wrong or things can take years to diagnose or progress or whatever because i started getting colonoscopies in 1994 yearly and and kept being told it was "just ibs" until my 1998 colonscopy i was told indeed it was microscopic colits. i think i'm due for another one since i progressively get worse and i'm on lomitol, caltrate and msm. so don;t take a diagnoisis and say this is what it is especially if your symptoms keep getting worse like mine.


----------



## KristiLynn (Jul 21, 2002)

whoops sorry me again, i just saw this was posted by jade and thats who i'm replying to.


----------



## Sassy (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi Izis, I was curious about you getting a disability with IBS-D. I too have wondered if it was possible to get a disability based on this condition. Please tell me who suggested the disability for you - your doctor or who. Was it hard to get. I would appreciate you e-mailing me backSassy


> quote:Originally posted by izis:*Hi jade, I have almost the exact same symptoms as you do. Except my right side of my body goes to sleep at night and my stomach bloats when I eat, to the point were I look pregnant. Seen 3 GI specialist, had all the test done(39)and some twice(different dr's).I though there was no way this could just be IBS. Ok, I have a severe GI Reflux and hytial hernia, but on meds for that.( Prevacid and now also Amitriptyline). I am currently on disablility due to IBS-D' so severe at times can not even get bed or get to work. This BB has helped me so far,as I found out I am not the only one with all these problems. Thanks Izis *


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Chronic Pain, discomfort that I can't explain really other than intestines feels like its tense in knotts all day!!!


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Chronic abdominal discomfort that feels like my intestines are in knotts all the time!!! TIRED


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by izis:*Hi jade, I have almost the exact same symptoms as you do. Except my right side of my body goes to sleep at night and my stomach bloats when I eat, to the point were I look pregnant. Seen 3 GI specialist, had all the test done(39)and some twice(different dr's).I though there was no way this could just be IBS. Ok, I have a severe GI Reflux and hytial hernia, but on meds for that.( Prevacid and now also Amitriptyline). I am currently on disablility due to IBS-D' so severe at times can not even get bed or get to work. This BB has helped me so far,as I found out I am not the only one with all these problems. Thanks Izis *


I too have severe D to the point of not making it to the potty. Also severe pain and I have been to several dr's with no success and no answers. If indeed what I have is IBS my question to you is how did you get a disiability for this and how do I go about getting one. I have so much pain and D I can't leave my home as I don't think I will make it to a potty. If you have any answers for me please help me. Thanks grandma------------------


----------



## maz (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi GuysI am totally new to this message board, but not new to the symptoms of IBS. My symptoms are mostly D, with the occasional bouts of C (I have managed to work out the lingo here), but I can put up with the C if it means that I don't have the D. I did have an accident several months ago where I didn't make it to the loo, but luckily I was on my own at the time. My job (working on a huge chemical plant) involves me going out onto the site occasionally, and the thought terrifies me now, in case I have a repeat episode. I have been to the doctor several times, but only managed to come away with some fibogel orange sachets, which I couldnt understand as I have most problems with D not C. I have 2 questions to pose to you good people - 1) Do you think IBS can be made worse psychologically, i.e. the thought of being away from a loo makes you need to go. 2) Will taking immodium/diocalm tables too frequently cause me harm?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

I have IBS C + D all same symtoms - cramps sometimes with nausea, loose stools, frequent urination, always tired, lower back pain unhelped by exercise or physio, + bloating. The one I haven't seen is what my doctor called "seepage". After A bad attack I get a watery odourless discharge which makes it necessary to wear a Lightdays type product to prevent accidents.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Yeh, me2, me2. It's kind of like you didn't finish cleaning yourself, but you know you did (in fact I had a dermatologist tell me I had to quite wiping so much); but the next time you go potty, you wipe and there's something there. Sometimes expelling gas will cause a stain even though you didn't strain or anything. I have always blaimed this "condition" on weaked rectal muscles that were damaged in childbirth. Whatever the explaination, it is a particularly annoying by-product of IBS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2000)

I have been diagnosed with IBS and Crohn's, if you can believe that. My symptoms are pretty much the same as everyone else here except that when my Crohn's is in a flare up, I get extensive pain on the right side. That is about the only way I can tell the difference.I was diagnosed first with IBS by my GP and given prescription strength immodium and told to live with it. As it progressed, I finally found a GP who was willing to send me to a GI. Finally to the point where I was bleeding, so they did a cscope and found the Crohn's in the ilium. I had had a sscope a few months prior that showed absolutely nothing as it doesn't go very far into the bowels. AFter a year of trying different treatments, the GI finally put me on low dose oral chemo and I was on it for a year and got it into remission. Within a couple of months, I was back to my extensive bathroom visits (20-30 per day) and pain, but on the left side this time. My immediate fear was that the Crohn's had come out of remission already. After hospitalizing me and putting me through every possible test (endoscopy, colonoscopy, ct scan and blood work), it was determined that I also had IBS along with the Crohn's. The Crohn's was still in remission. it took me a while to accept this diagnosis as I just knew it had to be the Crohn's, but after finding this board, I did feel that the diagnosis was correct. As medical technology regarding the bowels increases, we may get a better diagnosis, but for now, the best diagnosis they can give me is the lump diagnosis of IBS.So, the moral of this story is......unless you have had your entire digestive tract looked at through a combo of endoscopy, ct scan and colonoscopy, don't "settle" for a diagnosis of IBS. I was forced to unreasonably suffer for 3 years with that diagnosis before I finally started getting to the root of the problem.Christine


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

Where have you guys been all my life? My doctor suspects I have IBS. I however have know it all my life. I have all the classic symptoms but could anyone tell me if actual stomach pain that goes from mid to side to back is normal? The cramping and d have become a almost daily occurence. How does one deal with the pain? The extra strenghth Tylenol isn't working as well anymore.


----------

